
Video Game Keyboard Diagrams - app4soft
http://isometricland.net/keyboard/keyboard.php
======
netsharc
Hah, reminds me of keyboard overlays from old games, which you could actually
put on top of your keyboard, e.g:
[https://www.c64-wiki.com/images/9/92/Gunshipoverlay.jpg](https://www.c64-wiki.com/images/9/92/Gunshipoverlay.jpg)

Obviously, back in the day, keyboards were one-size-fits-all...

~~~
app4soft
> _C64 /C128 GUNSHIP CONTROL_

Awesome! Think, it would be cool to contribute more flightsim games keyboard
bindings to «Video Game Keyboard Diagrams» database ;)

FTR, I would like to contribute[0] _YSFlight Simulator_ [1] key
assignments[2].

[0] [https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-
Diagrams/wi...](https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-
Diagrams/wiki/Contributing)

[1] [https://ysflight.org/download/](https://ysflight.org/download/)

[2]
[https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=284&t=3938](https://forum.ysfhq.com/viewtopic.php?f=284&t=3938)

------
app4soft
Here is _its repo on GitHub_.[0]

Read its wiki-docs.[1]

For report any bugs and/or feature requests use its issues tracker.[2]

[0] [https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-
Diagrams](https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-Diagrams)

[1] [https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-
Diagrams/wi...](https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-
Diagrams/wiki)

[2] [https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-
Diagrams/is...](https://github.com/mjhorvath/Video-Game-Keyboard-
Diagrams/issues)

------
dfee
Reminds me of the awesome looking Optimus Maximus Keyboard from 2007:
[https://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/maximus/](https://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/maximus/)

I always thought that’d be the future of keyboards, but instead we got the
touchbar.

~~~
metalliqaz
it was a really, really bad keyboard and it was insanely expensive

perhaps modern e-ink could make a better product, but I think the real reason
we don't have keyboards like that is because keyboards are at their best when
you aren't looking at them. a good old (and free) cheat-sheet works well
because you really only need to keep it out on your desk for about two weeks.

~~~
yellowapple
I think e-ink is promising here specifically because you don't have to keep
supplying power to the display just to keep an image visible. You could have a
separate 'key cap programmer" that would update the display for an individual
keycap and that updated display would stick until you reprogram it again.

Next step would be to integrate such a keycap programmer into each switch on a
keyboard, so that the keyboard could program all its keycaps in one go without
requiring the user to pull the cap / program it / reinsert it.

\----

On the topic of whether or not you need to look at a keyboard's keys in order
to use it: sure, maybe you or I - who are used to touch-typing - might be able
to get by on a Das Keyboard or whatever, but ordinary people (that is: people
who are not typing enthusiasts ;) ) benefit greatly from having keyboard keys
labeled, and _especially_ benefit from having keyboard keys labeled with
common shortcuts for whatever applications they're using. This sort of thing
could have immediate practical applications in point-of-sale, warehousing,
data entry, and everywhere else where people who may or may not be
technologically-savvy still need to use computers for their job duties (and
sure, we could just declare "well if they use computers for their jobs then
tech-savviness should be a job requirement" like the Hacker News elitists we
are, but the real world doesn't work that way, nor should it, in my opinion;
user-hostility is a design _flaw_ , not a feature).

Really, this would be a high-tech replacement for both 1) custom-printed keys
and 2) employees taping hand-written legends to their keys.

------
gambiting
It doesn't let me select a game. After picking the layout and theme, all games
are still greyed out.

~~~
nyir
Select the US layout, not all of the games seem to have all layouts available.

~~~
jrockway
I could only get it to work when I chose the keyboard layout and theme with
the <> diamond symbol next to it.

------
himinlomax
For StarCraft 2, just use the grid layout. I don't understand how anyone would
want to use anything but the grid layout. It's very easy to learn: not only do
the key match with the displayed icons' positions, but the key is labelled in
the icon.

~~~
plopz
I tried grid, but I couldn't ever unlearn the muscle memory of other games. A
for attack, S for stop, H for hold position, P for patrol is burned into my
hands at this point, trying to overwrite that is fruitless.

------
s5ma6n
Apart from other suggestions, what I need the most is a search functionality
(search box) to find the games I want.

This could even further be pushed by giving a Steam library link and
automatically create diagrams for all the games in a user's library.

------
zeofig
Control of games, especially keyboard control, has long been an interest of
mine... Many games go to great length to help the player control the game
properly/optimally, yet many games fall short and can be improved by simple
AutoHotkey programs, or more complicated xlib programs.

------
elkip
Choosing the Witcher 3 appears to give you the control scheme for Civilization

~~~
ekimekim
Amusingly, it seems to be half-half, creating interesting results like a
digits row 1-7 being: Religion, Continent, Appeal, Settler, Government,
Political, Axii Sign.

Also WASD being Great Works, Attack, Move Backwards and Strafe Right.

~~~
DizzyDoo
This sounds like a game design challenge! Design a game that uses the controls
and theme of this weird controls mashup.

------
cridenour
I'm confused to when this was built. Because the SVG code looks modern, but
some of the games are completely dead MMOs (like Earth & Beyond). Seems to be
a mix of early 2000s games and then games from the last couple years.

~~~
clarry
There are games from the 90s. So? People still play them, just as they read
book from before they were born.

Changelog says the project started in 2004.

~~~
yellowapple
The comment was specifically about dead MMOs - i.e. MMOs that are no longer
playable because servers no longer exist for them.

------
0-_-0
I just started Elite:Dangerous and this is a lifesaver

------
thetanil
I had the idea to make a web site like this years ago, but it wasn't nearly
this cool, even in my imagination. Nicely done!

